# Mine and Lisa's Deer pics



## ReidRH




----------



## youngdon

Those are awesome deer Richard, Way to go Lisa !! Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## wvcoyote

Those are really great looing bucks,cngrtas to you both for showing hows it's done.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Awesome man! She has a true smile on her face! Very cool!


----------



## Furtaker

Wow! Two great studs! Congrats!


----------



## hassell

Great pictures and thanks for sharing!! BUT --- Notice how gentle the wife is holding her trophy, not squeezing too tight so that the tongue hangs out!!HA!!


----------



## bar-d

Nice bucks Richard. Kudos to you both.


----------



## On a call

Hey Richard....awesome looking deer ! Yours sure was a tall boy.

I think you need to buy Lisa some boots though...she will be upset with you if you take her through a swamp in those running shoes...or...did she have to run yours down and that was the reason for wearing them ?


----------



## Mattuk

Two good looking bucks well done, what did they weigh?


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> Two good looking bucks well done, what did they weigh?


Hey good comment....

I wil guess first...hers went 205 dressed and his 170 dressed. Both good shooters.


----------



## Mattuk

Size of a good fallow buck.


----------



## On a call

No way, really ??? ...I have never seen a fallow weighing much over 150, pounds that is.

Although those you shot did look rather healthy. Perhaps yours wear bigger genes ??


----------



## Mattuk

Sure I've shot them to 160lb but the true big one's are 180lb+ but I won't go in to that as I don't wish to hijack ReidRH's thread.


----------



## ReidRH

Mine actually weighed 200# and hers 190 they were both Big Boys! We Have Both Hunted for years and to date these are our best bucks. We Were Proud to be able to share the experience with each other.


----------



## hassell

ReidRH said:


> Mine actually weighed 200# and hers 190 they were both Big Boys! We Have Both Hunted for years and to date these are our best bucks. We Were Proud to be able to share the experience with each other.


Those are some great weights, some fine tasting chops and one heck of a lot of sloppy joes.


----------



## Mattuk

And so you should be, they are good looking bucks. Have you a story to go with it?


----------



## On a call

Ditto to the above. You are blessed to be able to enjoy a hunt like this with your wife.

Great job. So...what is the story.

And you are soo lucky to have both of them fall so close together and close to house. Some people have all the luck







.


----------



## ReidRH

You guys are killing me two huge bucks to look at and you worrying bout Lisa's Shoes LOL. Trust me she has her own Hunting boots still trying to figure out Why she wore those!! Oh by the way She Has Plenty other Shoes too!! LOL


----------



## youngdon

Most women do.....I think it's part of a code or something.


----------



## On a call

Yes I agree they have a pac....and guys are not allowed. Unless you are um from the other side of town or live in key West, or near Elton John.

Actually I would venture a guess that she wanted to be fashonable and so...had those on for the photo session.

Hey Richard, Have any idea what hers scored in at ? That is one dandy looking buck ! It has to be pushing 190's ?? or more !


----------



## youngdon

He has green scores listed on www.braggingpost.com scroll down to 2010-2011 hunting pics, they are on page 11


----------



## On a call

Thought it was about that size....some day perhaps I will get to see a brute like one of those...well I have, just not shootable.


----------



## youngdon

Richard are you going to have them mounted ?


----------



## ReidRH

He Scored 186" YD.


----------



## bones44

Those bucks are awesome !! My wife is very supportive of my hunting. Wish I could get her out there with me. Congrats to the both of you !!


----------



## youngdon

Wow thats great, so are you going to have either of them mounted??


----------



## ReidRH

Yes We are mounting Both of them, so I am Looking for a financier, LOL.

I Will Post Pics as Soon as we get the mounts returned to us. The Taxidermist said 4 months approx.

Now for Some I Mean Serious Predator Hunting!!! Just as soon as we get this winter storm out of the way!!


----------



## youngdon

Does Lisa predator hunt too?


----------



## ReidRH

Don,

I am trying to get her into it but she works everyday unlike me I have every other week off. I work 12 hour days for a week and off the next week. she really doesnt have time to hunt a lot so deer hunting is really her passion. although her interest in PH has increased here lately. I am hoping to get her into it before long.

A friend of ours is into it pretty good so he and I talk about it a lot and she has started talking to us about it too, so maybe before long she will join us!


----------



## youngdon

That's a good sign. It sounds like more quality time is ahead for you.


----------

